

What Sets Cassandra Apart - szcukg
http://www.slideshare.net/Dataversity/what-sets-cassandra-apart-andrew-byde-acunu

======
al_james
Looks interesting, however I have not got 43 minutes to see if thats the case.
Tip: If you want people to actually look at your presentation, post the slides
separately so we can scan through and see if the video is worth watching.

